# The new RF-Lenses are to be seen at "The Photography Show"



## Berowne (Mar 17, 2019)

5 Canon RF lenses make European debut at The Photography Show


----------



## Viggo (Mar 17, 2019)

I’ve stopped caring about these until I can buy them, Cano should be punched in the face for the “development announcement”


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 17, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I’ve stopped caring about these until I can buy them, Cano should be punched in the face for the “development announcement”


While I usually don't like development announcements, many want to know which lenses for the R and RP lenses are in the pipeline, so it is basically a short term roadmap and helps owners and buyers plan their purchases. Many R buyers may want to wait rather than buy a new EF lens if they don't need one immediately.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 17, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While I usually don't like development announcements, many want to know which lenses for the R and RP lenses are in the pipeline, so it is basically a short term roadmap and helps owners and buyers plan their purchases. Many R buyers may want to wait rather than buy a new EF lens if they don't need one immediately.


I get that, but it still sucks


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2019)

I predict that when the 24-240 is released, that it will be bundled with the RP, and that Canon will sell an awful lot of the pair! We forum fanatics with our L glass are not representative of the masses, this lens will outsell every other R lens introduced to date.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2019)

From the linked article:


> Of particular note, the Canon RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM is remarkably small – around two-thirds the size of the Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM, only coming up to the focus ring of its EF counterpart when stood side by side. Again, the *benefits of the smaller and lighter mirrorless system shine through*.


Of course, the patent for the RF lens indicates it's an extending zoom, with a nearly 70mm increase in length (that's longer than the barrel extension of the 70-300L). If the patent dimensions are accurate, at full extension the RF lens will actually be physically longer than the EF 70-200/2.8 III. Based on those patent dimensions, the sensor-to-front-element distances of the EF on a DSLR and the RF on a R will be very close, meaning the 'benefits of the smaller and lighter mirrorless system" are, in this case, pretty much non-existent.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 17, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the linked article:
> 
> Of course, the patent for the RF lens indicates it's an extending zoom, with a nearly 70mm increase in length (that's longer than the barrel extension of the 70-300L). If the patent dimensions are accurate, at full extension the RF lens will actually be physically longer than the EF 70-200/2.8 III. Based on those patent dimensions, the sensor-to-front-element distances of the EF on a DSLR and the RF on a R will be very close, meaning the 'benefits of the smaller and lighter mirrorless system" are, in this case, pretty much non-existent.


The benefits definitely are in wide angle lenses, but I can see the shorter barrel being easier to store in my camera bag. My EF lens barely fits. I don't think I'd switch to the RF lens.

I really doubt that a fairly pricy RF 24-240 lens will be a kit lens with the RP. The 24-105L seems to be a bit over the top for a entry level camera. Its also a fairly large lens, so It may not be a walk-around lens for the masses. With a simple 35mm RF prime going for $450, its going to be 3X that price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The benefits definitely are in wide angle lenses, but I can see the shorter barrel being easier to store in my camera bag. My EF lens barely fits.


Agreed, that’s why I went with the 70-300L as a travel zoom over the 70-200/4. But obviously the extending zoom design isn’t inherent to RF lenses.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.

Taking a look at that 24-70 IS - notice how it's zoomed to 70mm, but there's no extension of the barrel...is this an internal zooming lens? 

I'm willing to bet the 70-200 is not one though. Actually, its design reminds me a lot of the EF 70-300L, a lens I like quite a bit actually due to its compactness. I can actually just squeeze the 5D and 70-300 into my regular-size camera bag whereas for the 70-200 2.8 and 100-400 I need my extra long bag...


----------

